# Party Intro track ...



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

VERY, VERY cool! What is the title of the music? I love it! Great job.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

B-52s. "Planet Claire"


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Bud, have a GREAT party! I knew I heard that B-4. 
PS I'm always looking for good Thunder sounds, wink, wink, nudge, nudge


----------

